# First hydro grow



## DougieB (Jul 8, 2022)

This is my first shot at hydro grow. Super skunk auto, 13 week run, super sticky and skunky.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2022)

looks like you did pretty good

enjoy that harvest

cheers
big


edit : please,let,us know how many pounds you harvested if possible


----------



## DougieB (Jul 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like you did pretty good
> 
> enjoy that harvest
> 
> ...


Thank you. I owe a lot of thanks to the guys here who helped me when I got into a jam. Great people here


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 8, 2022)

Looking great, I think I can smell it from here.

Or maybe it's the freshly killed skunk out in the road. Lol


----------



## DougieB (Jul 8, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Looking great, I think I can smell it from here.
> 
> Or maybe it's the freshly killed skunk out in the road. Lol


The smell took over my basement when I was harvesting her and getting g her ready for drying. 7 days hanging to dry then into the curing jar. This particular plant yielded me 10 dry ounces. Pretty good haul for my first time jumping in


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

Nice job dougie.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 8, 2022)

oh dougie........
you give good weed


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2022)

DougieB said:


> The smell took over my basement when I was harvesting her and getting g her ready for drying. 7 days hanging to dry then into the curing jar. This particular plant yielded me 10 dry ounces. Pretty good haul for my first time jumping in


Smoking your own is a treat. Congrats on your grow.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 8, 2022)

Very nice, and no chiller. Mine hated life with no chiller. Might have to try that strain...


----------



## DougieB (Jul 9, 2022)

thanks to all, and to RosterMan, I guess that’s better than my wife telling me I give good headache.


----------

